# Back to school fears..



## Katiexxoo (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm 15 years old and going back to school in a few weeks and I'm worried about my ibs. I was diagnosed 2 years ago in eight grade after years of horrible stomach pains. None of my teachers know I have ibs and I'm kind of embarrassed to tell them, because its not a "real disease" or anything and I mean come on, it's not that easy to tell someone you have to see everyday, I have irritable bowel syndrome. I never eat breakfast and I rarely ate lunch freshman year because I know if I don't eat, I won't get a stomach ache right?
Besides the usual worries of having an "episode", there's this girl that I've had problems with in the past ( she left my school for a few months but is coming back this year) and stress makes my ibs sooo much worse. I'm getting really anxious already and I don't think I'm going to be able to handle going back to school with her there. I was lucky enough to not have a lot of major "episodes" last year, but this year I'm dreading. 
Does anyone else have to deal with something like this?? And how do you handle it? Thnx


----------



## dylanmaille (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I have had IBS for about 4 years now but I have only been diagnosed a few month ago...

I know exactly how you feel like, I was exactly like you only a couple month ago. I'm a junior in high school now and today was my first day back to school and it was great! Today was the very first day where I felt good about going back to school, and I actually enjoyed it very much. It felt so good to be like the other people. 
But it takes some time and preparation before being comfortable... I am just starting to feel better

I see a psychotherapist since April 2013, who knows everything about me and everything about my IBS. He helped me a lot, and without him, my first day of school would have been terrible...

Stress is my big problem and it make my IBS worse too...
IF YOU WORRY ABOUT WORRYING IT WILL GET WORSE AND WORSE.

The key is to do not think about the future, just think about right now, concentrate on what you are doing at the present moment. 
I know exactly what I'm talking about because I was just like you a few month ago, but I learn how to control myself.

Also, ALL my teachers know that I have IBS. They all know that I might need to go to the bathroom during class and that's fine. There is nothing wrong with it. 
IBS is a real disease! Other people might think that it is not but we know how it feels like to live with it. It's not easy every day...

Also, exercising helps me a lot. I go for a 5K run every 2 days.

Conclusion: I highly recommend that you go see a therapist, trust me, it helps a lot to talk with someone. Do some exercise, whatever you like to do. And the MOST IMPORTANT, do not worry about your stomach because if you worry, your stomach will bother you, and if your stomach bother you, wou will worry even more and you get in that spiral that never ends!

If you really want to feel better I suggest the therapist... Only a professional would be able to teach you how to control yourself and give you advices...

If you ever want to talk, just send me a private message, I will be happy to give you tips who worked for me. I know exactly how it feels like...

Hope you feel better.

Dylan


----------

